# how to ship plants?



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anybody know how to ship plants by mail? Thank you.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Xpresspost and a lightly blown up bag (ziplock works quite well) tightly sealed with no water nor wet paper wrapped around the plant. Main thing is to keep the plant from being in full contact of the bag or any wet surface. They will start rotting from suffocation. The rotting material will suffocate the plant even more result in total loss.

In this cold weather, they will not ship well.

You can get away with regular mail with emersed grown plant. they have a stronger cell wall and is less prone to melting in transit.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Edge, great advice and I'll add one of my tricks too. I use a plastic padded envelope inside the envelope to prevent leakage. Or I use them when shipping regular mail too. 
If you ship in the winter, make sure the reciever has an indoor letter box that can take a larger envelope and you drop the plants off at the post office. This enables them to scan the envelope so it's traceable right away. I actually ship my plants flat as I use 2 day shipping. For fifteen dollars plus tax, you can ship anywhere in Canada.


----------

